# Civilian Vive le Roi - thoughts



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been looking at getting a cheap cyclocross bike and I've had my eyes on the Vive le Roi at CC for a while. It's on sale at 1100$ now. 
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/frame/2012-civilian-bicycle-co--vive-le-roi--10924.html

I've looked around on the internetz, but there appears to be a lack of user reviews about the bike, other than complaints about the 130mm rear spacing. Being a die-hard roadie to start with and a noob at cyclocross, I would love to hear you guys' opinion on the bike. Any bad component choice ? Any bad design issue with the bike ? And how important is the 130mm spacing issue, really ?
Thanks.


----------



## Andydetrw (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought one n August and I raced it all season. I love it. It's heavy for a race bike, but perfect for commuter/ gravel bike. I wasn't to concerned about the weight though. The spacing issue, Velocity sells a 130mm disc rear hub that I built another st of wheels around. So it wasn't an issue for me. Overall great bike great price fits me perfect and has been a champ since I got it.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The "French flag" model is nice looking.
But heavy.....really heavy...the 57 was around 25 lbs.
A lot of weight is in the wheels....and you can squeeze a 135 hub in the drop outs fairly easily.
And the frame has some heft to it.
Geometry is very slack....which may or may not be a good thing for you.
Overall package is pretty good for the price....you just have to factor in $$ for wheel and other upgrades(if you think you want/need lighter or better stuff). The 42t single ring may or may not work for you.

A friend bought one in the wrong size and I thought about buying it for a winter bike....but decided to pass.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

Long thread on the sister bike, the SS "Le Roi Le Veut" here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cy...acing-deal-breaker-le-roi-le-veut-278800.html


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm not very impressed with that bike. They use a lot of budget parts - cheap wheels - generic cockpit. They throw in the Apex group but use the Gossamer crank, which is a tank. I'm especially annoyed with the dishonest conceit that Competitive Cyclist uses of listing individual part weights to come up with the total of "18.53 lbs.." (you'll come to that page after the size selection on the "configure" page)

Just a Motobecane with a pretty paint job.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

The thing is, Motobecane doesn't have the warranty that CC has, nor do they have the presence of mind to offer their bargain frames in an aesthetically pleasing way. 

Thanks for the replies everyone. Weight isn't that big of an issue because the bike most likely won't be raced on. I'll look into the velocity 130mm rear hubs, I saw white industries made one too but it is quite expensive.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Doesn't look too bad. My only concern would be the 42 tooth up front, but depending on the terrain it might be okay. It would make a great commuter or gravel bike or just for riding around on.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Isn't a Motobecane by a long stretch. The founder was financed by Backcountry.com as a house brand and there were cost constraints.


Really quickly after bringing him in to Utah from Portland they scrapped the entire house brand program. I've seen the. 2013 spec and things look better but suffice if to say the owner/ designer is a bike guy, he gets it. It's why his first frame had a beer can headtube, paragon style sliding dropouts and a carbon fork. The money is in the frame.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

mudrock said:


> I'm not very impressed with that bike. They use a lot of budget parts - cheap wheels - generic cockpit. They throw in the Apex group but use the Gossamer crank, which is a tank. I'm especially annoyed with the dishonest conceit that Competitive Cyclist uses of listing individual part weights to come up with the total of "18.53 lbs.." (you'll come to that page after the size selection on the "configure" page)
> 
> Just a Motobecane with a pretty paint job.


It's more of a quirk with their calculator. Pretty easy to figure out that total is everything EXCEPT the frame...
But yes...I agree that it is a so so bike with so so parts...at a fairly low price.
I looked at one...but my f/s 29er is lighter ( and a lot more $$$$)


----------

